# TSG12: The Smell of Technology



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss TED, Kindle 2, Latitude, and Microsoft retail stores._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the twelfth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
TED (Technology Entertainment Design)
www.ted.com

Bill Gates: How I'm trying to change the world
http://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates_unplugged.html

Siftables: smart computer interactaction
http://www.ted.com/talks/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_smart_blocks.html

Ubuntu Linux
http://www.ubuntu.com/

Dia (Open-Source Diagram Creation Tool)
http://projects.gnome.org/dia/

Kindle: Amazon's Wireless Reading Device
http://www.amazon.com/kindle

Google Latitude - free location sharing program for cell phones
http://www.google.com/latitude

Loopt - similar location sharing program, but not for Windows Mobile
www.loopt.com

Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptonomicon

BookCrossing - free book trading
http://www.bookcrossing.com/

Twitter (in case you don't already use it  )
www.twitter.com

White House Blog
http://www.whitehouse.gov/

Microsoft to Open Retail Stores
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/800428-microsoft-open-own-retail-stores.html

10 Ways Microsoft's Retail Stores Will Differ From Apple Stores
http://www.pcworld.com/article/1595...ail_stores_will_differ_from_apple_stores.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

